# Yet another Borsa Bella thread.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My dad and sister asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I didn't hesitate; I knew I wanted a BB bag. 
So this morning they were trying to place the order and were having problems. They asked me to 
place the order and have it shipped to them. I had a problem placing an order as well. So I sent an 
email to BB explaining the problem.

I just received a phone call from BB, and she took my order personally over the phone. It will ship on Thursday.

*So if anyone else is having a problem placing an order be sure to send an email. *

I'm so excited. 
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's too bad that you had trouble ordering over the site, but I'm not surprised that Melissa took your order via phone.  She offers some of the best customer service around.  I've got 6 BB Bags and love them all.  I am sure you will love your bag as well!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm already planning my next one.  I'd like to have a smaller bag in the same fabric.  
But I think I'll wait till after Christmas to order it.

Melissa was so sweet on the phone.  She said she can't get over the fact that people will be opening her items on Christmas morning.  I told her I found her through KB, and she talked about how crazy things got after March of this
year when the word first got out on KB about her products.  
deb


----------



## craftylinda (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh.. I'm so glad you posted.. I had problems ordering today too! I'll have to call tomorrow!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Linda, welcome to KB.  I'm glad I posted so you would know about the problem.  
Which bag are you getting?
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Flowers In The Attic travel bag. I got the DX size so I'd have a little extra room.

http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/travel-bags/details/344/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/flowers-in-the-attic-ereader-travel-bag

deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I'm very excited about it.  I keep pulling the pic up and looking at it.  
deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Can I just check, with the DX size, a K2 can fit in the front pocket, and keys, wallets phones etc fit in the back?

Melissa is lovely - when I placed my order she sent me an email late in the night saying that she decided to keep working on it thru the night til it was finished!  How cool is that!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Can I just check, with the DX size, a K2 can fit in the front pocket, and keys, wallets phones etc fit in the back?
> 
> Melissa is lovely - when I placed my order she sent me an email late in the night saying that she decided to keep working on it thru the night til it was finished! How cool is that!


You can use it either way -- the K2 fits well into both (one or other) pockets of the DX travel bag. I think that your choice would depend on how much other stuff you have.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> You can use it either way -- the K2 fits well into both (one or other) pockets of the DX travel bag. I think that your choice would depend on how much other stuff you have.


Dammit, now I NEED another Borsa Bella to carry ALL my bits in!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Flowers In The Attic travel bag. I got the DX size so I'd have a little extra room.


There's a DX sixe?!? So that would work as a laptop bag too....  

(Three BB's and counting...)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, a 10" netbook fits in the DX bag.  I bought two so I could use the extra one for my netbook, but I already had a black neoprene bag for it that I'm still using.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Neat! That's such a happy pattern with it's vibrant colors. I hope you enjoy your BB bag much as I do mine.


I think it will match my green M-edge cover or the pink croc one from Javoedge I want to get.
deb


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

You can also order from her etsy store... she has a new site, hopefully the glitches have been worked out.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BorsaBella


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had fabric for some time now (some of you know it's the fabric I scanned for my custom skin) with the intention of ordering a BB bag.  Now, I'm dying to do it.  Does anyone have any experience ordering a custom bag from Melissa?  I was thinking about the DX Travel bag, but done vertical (like the K2 bag)...I just sent Melissa an email.  What do you think?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I didn't change the configuration of the bags, but I have no doubt that Melissa can do anything you would want. Good luck and please post pictures.


I sent out an email this morning and just got a reply from Melissa - she is so good about responding promptly, even with all of her holiday business. She said she remembered me and the fabric (from Aug.) and would be fine with doing the zipper/handles on the short side of the DX Travel Bag. I hope to send out the fabric either tomorrow or the start of next week...and of course I told her I was in no rush as it's not a holiday order.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ooh, pictures and a review when you get it F1 because I am keen to do the same thing.  Along with the material and scanned decal too!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Now that's some CS!! Awesome!!

I guess I need to go check out these bags!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, so I saw the Borsa Bella medium hobo bag (Black Beauty) and fell in love with it.  Trying to get up the nerve to tell my DH that I need something else, all because of my new Kindle!  The BB bags are just so yummy, who can resist?  Since there are a few of you that have multiple bags, is there a style that is smaller than the hobo bag that I'd still be able to carry my K2 with case, big wallet and multiple other things that end up in my purse?  I've gotten away from carrying large bags but the purse I'm currently carrying won't fit my K2, so that just won't do!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Ooh, pictures and a review when you get it F1 because I am keen to do the same thing. Along with the material and scanned decal too!


Yup, I think the vertical versdion of the Travel Bag would be less tote bag looking to me (although I am hoping Mr. M. will be gifting an Oberon handbag-tote for X-mas). I guess it might be because my Mom always carries a giant tote bag with her whenever she travels and I just hate the thought of carrying one of those, stuffed to the gills with crap.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1, I have three BB bags, all custom fabrics, and each time I told Melissa there was no rush.... and she still had them done in an amazingly short time, and with great attention to detail.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Melissa is wonderful to work with..


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> F1, I have three BB bags, all custom fabrics, and each time I told Melissa there was no rush.... and she still had them done in an amazingly short time, and with great attention to detail.


She's been awesome to work with - just in the planning stages - and I haven't even sent her the fabric yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My sister sent me a text on Friday telling me they had received my bag already. 
I want to see it so bad.
deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Yup, I think the vertical versdion of the Travel Bag would be less tote bag looking to me (although I am hoping Mr. M. will be gifting an Oberon handbag-tote for X-mas). I guess it might be because my Mom always carries a giant tote bag with her whenever she travels and I just hate the thought of carrying one of those, stuffed to the gills with crap.


Hey F1, the DX travel bag arrived yesterday (2 weeks from ordering to Australia, including an Australia Post Strike and Christmas holidays!) The kindle with either M Edge or Oberon fits very easily into the front pocket with space for a light and charger. Leaving the entire back section for wallets, glasses, phone etc etc. I ordered it in Japanese print which looks fabulous with the Jade M Edge cover and gold (which is actually silverish), and OK with the red M Edge. It would also suit a pink and pale blue cover too. The BB bag is horizontal, but does not look like a tote - just that little bit smaller than what I think a tote would be. I think if the zip was on the vertical it would be too long and bang on your leg as you walked.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka, thanks so much for the info.  I was holding off ordering the BB thinking I might get an Oberon tote/purse, but got many other goodies instead.  I think I'll (finally!) send off my fabric to Melissa tomorrow and then make the final decisions (probably after endless emails back and forth) - most likely the DX Travel bag.  I've been searching but not able to find a picture of someone holding either size travel bag so that I can get a good idea of the proportions.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Okey dokey, I will take some piccies for you then - be back shortly


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, here we go - excuse the quality as I am a lousy photographer and only had my phone camera handy.
This is the green MEdge go cover to show size of the DX Travel Bag - as you can see it fits into the front pocket with heaps of space:









This is with the Oberon kindle cover, again, heaps of space in the front pocket and nicely presented with our kitten's tail:









This is a vertical view with the Oberon K2 cover so you can get an idea of the length if going vertical. I think this would actually work too and you could adjust the straps for length.









This is a Medge Go cover standing upright in the large main pocket:








It zips up easily, standing upright, as seen here:








so you have maybe half the main pocket free and all of the front pocket free. Your journal cover should fit fine in the main pocket as well as keys etc in the front pocket.

And here is the oberon cover in the front pocket, it fits in easily and zips easily but left it up a little so you can see how much room is left over.









And this is the K2 travel bag and the DX travel bag side by side.









With the K2 travel bag, the k2 plus cover sits nicely in the back pocket and you can easily fit thin phone, keys in the main pocket etc but not bulky stuff like wallets etc. I usually keep the USB charger and cord in the front pocket and the spare bungee for oberon coz I would lose it otherwise. Even though I dont use the oberon much anymore.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

What a nice post, Pushka! I have been going back and forth between the K2 travel bag and the DX. I think I will go with the K2, looks like there will be plenty of room for me. Thanks.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You're very welcome Jane - it does get a little confusing.  I got the K2 bag first and it is really handy for small journeys etc.  We plan to do a bit of travel this year so the DX bag will allow me, eg in a plane, to put reading glasses, passport, pens, wallet iphone etc and the kindle, right next to me in the seat as it is nice and thin, and put the backpack bag 'up top'.  I just look for 'red', grab it and I have everything I need for the flight.  Not sure that i would use either as a normal day-to-day bag as I dont tend to take my kindle when I go out - but that might change.  I think I would get the black/charlottes web design if I did that.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the name of that red print? It's gorgeous.
Paula ny


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Paula
I think BB calls it  Red Japanese?  There is also a purple/lilac print of it too.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Pushka that red bag is gorgeous   

I wonder if the red would clash with my red Oberon - River Garden that should be here soon


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Casse said:


> Pushka that red bag is gorgeous
> 
> I wonder if the red would clash with my red Oberon - River Garden that should be here soon


Unless Oberon has changed its red, it's a quite different shade from the BB fabric. Both are beautiful, but I have a strong suspicion they wouldn't go together all that well. My Oberon is a rich warm red, but a bright red fabric would outshine it and make it look almost drab.

(I considered the same thing, though. Ended up getting a different fabric for a BB Kindle bag, but am still considering that gorgeous red fabric for a non-Kindle bag of some kind.)


----------



## mandab385 (Dec 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> Flowers In The Attic travel bag. I got the DX size so I'd have a little extra room.
> 
> http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/travel-bags/details/344/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/flowers-in-the-attic-ereader-travel-bag
> 
> deb


I also ordered this bag in the same fabric! Then I realized she did custom orders and then hoped that she wouldn't mind canceling the travel bag and making a large e-reader bag. I haven't been a KB member for long and didn't know how great she was with customer service. She cancelled the order and will be making my custom flowers in the attic large e-reader bag!!! I'm sure I'll get more BB bags!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The colour in the photo is surprisingly true to form. I think Susan in VA is pretty much spot on. I have a red M Edge cover and it is close, and looks ok, but not a match. But the Green M Edge looks great with it. I think one of the pale green oberon covers would work beautifically with it for instance. Perhaps there is also a green Japanese? not sure about that.

Anyway, here is a with the ruby red M Edge cover


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Pushka, can you post a picture of you wearing the DX travel bag? Thanks.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I forgot to ask if the kindle in the oberon cover fits in the pocket of the DX travel bag.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Jenni said:


> I forgot to ask if the kindle in the oberon cover fits in the pocket of the DX travel bag.


The pictures above show a purple oberon cover, so yes, it does.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for the pictures.  Now, I fear the DX Travel bag might be too large.......ARGHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures. Now, I fear the DX Travel bag might be too large.......ARGHHHHHHHHHHH!


So you get a smaller one as well, and have an extra bag..... One can never have too many bags.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> So you get a smaller one as well, and have an extra bag..... One can never have too many bags.


Once again, Susan in VA is pretty much spot on!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> So you get a smaller one as well, and have an extra bag..... One can never have too many bags.


Honestly, I should get off my tush and just send the darn fabric to Melissa and tell her to make whatever she feels like making!


----------

